# Do you like the smell of coconut?



## ShadowCat (Jan 9, 2014)

What's your MBTI type, gender, and do you like the smell of coconut?


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I like coconuts and I like this poll.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Enfp , female , yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

ISFP, Female, Meh(so, yes on the poll?).


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

It pleases me.


----------



## Keystone885 (Jun 13, 2014)

INFJ female and no, I hate it =_=


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

yes I like it, it's not a favorite, but I suppose it's slightly above ambivalence. Although it can be a bit strong sometimes, it is still one i would consider 'mild' because it's not one I'm allergic to and doesn't cause headaches like other strong smells can. Sometimes it can be a little too sweet smelling, and sometimes there's sort of a...I don't know how to describe it.... dry-throat-scratchy quality to it which slightly reminds me of popcorn smell, but a lot of times it's pleasant enough.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting, hopefully more people will vote, there's only 11 so far.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, I like it, as an NF male. However, the taste of it can be a bit much for me. Kinda repulsive when I drink it as coconut water or milk.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

It's a smell that's fruity and milky at the same time! (yes) -ISFP female

So far in the poll all responders seem to like coconut, but the female NFs, who are engaged in a coconut war


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

INTJ, female, and yes. One of my fragrances smells coconut as the heart note.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

i used too, then ALL the products started being coconut and now its yucky


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Generally speaking, yes... I love coconut, both the taste and smell. However, some people smell more like coconut than actual coconuts and that's just nauseating. Have you ever been in a car with someone with copious amounts of coconut grease in their hair? You need more than just one window rolled down to survive that shit.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

They smell funny


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

INFJ, female and I like the smell of coconuts. ^.^


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

INFP and no, I do not like the smell of coconut. My roommate in graduate school had a car in which one of those chemical air fresheners was somehow lost in the ventilation system. Probably put there by a previous owner to hide the smell of something else. He could never get that smell out. It was horrible. Now I know that is not exactly the smell of coconut, but it is a pretty close simulation. 

In general I don't like to eat coconut. But I do like coconut milk curries and oatmeal raisin cookies with a little coconut in them.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

NF female, yes


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

When I had blond hair I should have been wearing coconut bras and eating coconuts on a daily basis, I probably should have lived in Jamaica and dated a Jamaican guy, as well. My being so creamy butterfaced and all, what more is a girl to do when you're directed to the clock striking twelve?


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

I like the smell of the coconut juice, milk and meat. Even the husk and wood are pleasant. Just not its oil.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Female ISFP and yes. I'm not quite as fond of the taste though, depending.


----------

